# Neue SAT-Anlage kein Empfang



## psy23 (4. März 2012)

Hi, 


hab seit einigen Tagen den Telestar Diginova HD+ digitaler Sat-Receiver, diese Quad LNB, 80cm SAT-Schüssel und ein SAT-Kabel auf dem drauf steht <90db.


Hab den Receiver an meinen TV mit einem HDMI Kabel angeschlossen, den LNB angebracht,diesen mit dem SAT-Kabel an den Receiver angeschlossen und krieg keinen Empfang, wirklich keinen!Also der Pegel steht auf Null!


Receiver ist auf Werkseinstellungen:
- DiSEqC: an
- A/A1: Astra 19.2E -.-dB
- B/A2: Hot Bird 13.0E -.-dB




Da ich nur Astra emfpangen will im Moment sehen so die Einstellungen aus:
LNB Typ Quatro LNB
LOF low 9750MHz
LOF high 10699MHz
LOF trans. 11700MHz


Test-Transponder:
Transponderfrequenz 12109
Polarisation H
Symbolrate kBd 27500


und Pegel und Qualität gleich Null!


Woran kann es liegen?Am LNB(mulitschalter ist aber schon im LNB drin), am Kabel?Evtl. am Receiver?Einstellungen?Die Ausrichtung der Schüssel,sollte ja bei Astra nicht so das Problem sein, die Sicht ist auch frei, egal wie wir die Schüssel bewegen es ändert sich rein gar nichts.


Ob ich auf Werkseinstellungen lasse, die Freq. verändere es passiert nichts!


psy


----------



## onslaught (4. März 2012)

> Die Ausrichtung der Schüssel,sollte ja bei Astra nicht so das Problem  sein, die Sicht ist auch frei, egal wie wir die Schüssel bewegen es  ändert sich rein gar nichts.



Für digitalen Empfang muss die Ausrichtung der Schüssel schon sehr genau sein. Bei analog ist der Spielraum etwas größer.
Wenn du in der Horizontalen die Richtung abgetastet hast und kein Signal bekommst musst du eben 1° tiefer oder höher probieren.
Die Höhenangaben für deinen Wohnort findest du im Netz, sind nicht immer exakt 33°, und die Skala an der Halterung ist zu ungenau.


----------



## biohaufen (4. März 2012)

Die Ausrichtung muss sehr genau sein, vllt muss du mit der Schüssel weiter nach oben, nach unten oder hält links bzw. Rechts !


----------



## Chakka_cor (5. März 2012)

Hi,

ich denke es könnte an folgenden Punkten liegen:

1. Das Kabel. 

Für digitalen Satempfang solltest du ein Kabel benutzen das mindestens 90 db hat, du schreibst aber oben <90 db.
Ich benutze bei meiner Anlage Kabel mit 110 bzw. 120 db.

2. Die Ausrichtung der Schüssel.

Die Ausrichtung, als Laie, ist nicht ganz einfach aber in deinem Fall solltest Du das hinbekommen.

Hast du evtl. noch einen analogen Receiver? Wenn ja, würde ich damit erstmal Astra suchen. 
Praktisch ist es wenn du beim ausrichten deiner Schüssel den Receiver und einen TV in deiner Nähe hast, dann kannst du die Änderungen gleich überprüfen. 
Um die "grobe" Ausrichtung zu haben schau dir die Schüsseln der Nachbarn an und halte Dich an deren Ausrichtung.
Wenn du dann ein Signal hast, schließ den digitalen Receiver an und versuche da das Signal zu verbessern. Wichtig, nach jedem verstellen etwas warten da der digitale Receiver etwas braucht um eine Änderung der Signalqualität/-stärke anzuzeigen.

Ich habe mit dieser Methode meine beiden Quattro-LNBs in ca. 30 Minuten auf Astra und Hotbird ausgerichtet. Ist vieleicht nicht so perfekt wie es ein Fachmann hinbekommen hätte aber bis jetzt läuft alles einwandfrei und ohne Probleme.


----------



## psy23 (10. März 2012)

Huhu,

sorry für die etwas späte antwort!Aber kam unter der woche nicht wirklich dazu die Schüssel einzurichten...Habs jetzt aber mit euren tipps hinbekommen!Endlich gehts !nach langen hin und her...Aber muss noch etwas am signal und am dB pegel arbeiten(das signal beträgt ca. 74 und dB pegel liegt bei 3,5)...

Aber irgendwie finde ich z.B. ard,zdf und arte(die ich schon als hd kanäle über kabel hatte) von der bildquali jetzt schlechter, als zuvor?!Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an den einstellungen für den tv...Unter optionen kann ich noch 720p oder 1080p auswählen, ist jetzt auf 1080p aber der unterschied zu 720p ist nicht wirklich da?!


----------



## onslaught (13. März 2012)

Na super, lag es nun doch an der Ausrichtung ? Hauptsache du hast ein Signal, den optimalen Pegel und Feineinstellungen werden jetzt kein Problem mehr sein


----------

